

Paul Vixie: Lack of Talent is Not the Problem in "Cyber"! - rdl
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/lack-talent-problem-cyber-paul-vixie

======
greenyoda
For those who aren't familiar with Paul Vixie, he's one of the pioneers of the
internet:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Vixie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Vixie)

------
rdl
This was the first decent thing I've ever seen in LinkedIn Pulse.

